# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Breathing through mouth or nose?

## Puffin

I searched this topic before but found nothing of much help.

When I sleep every night, I sleep with my mouth open. I kinda drool on the pillow a bit, but that's the only way I feel like I'm getting enough oxygen. Breathing through my nose doesn't feel adequate.

When WILDing, is it easier to breathe through your nose or mouth? Or, just whatever you normally breathe through? I feel that if it's easier through your nose, I've been creating too much work for myself. After all, WILDing as is takes a good hour or so; half hour if I've been sleeping previously.

----------


## topten35

I've been practicing mainly breathing quietly through my nose but mainly, from my diaphragm.  You should try diaphragmatic breathing, its really relaxing.  I've that mouth breathing is bad, i forgot why though.

----------


## Muggler

When I've attempted to WILD, I've always breathed through my mouth. If you breathe through your noise, you have to inhale for a longer time, and when I do this I end up moving because I can't get all of the oxygen I should be. When I breathe through my mouth, I can get more oxygen quicker, without moving around at all.

----------


## Puffin

Okay. I'm the same; I get oxygen easier through my mouth. Thanks for the replies.

----------


## horsey101

Breathing through your mouth might irritate your throat due to dust and dryness. On the other hand, small price to pay for a LD.

----------


## Tara

Whatever feels more natural. You want to be as comfortable as possible, and technically, you're _trying_ to fall asleep. Do it the way you normally would. If that means breathing through your mouth, great.

----------

